# Green card for France



## big al (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi troops we are off to France in February for three months do you need a green card for your  insurance? olso can you  go back again after you have been there for 90days in the same year? Thank you.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 10, 2022)

No green card needed, 90 day calculator here 








						Schengen Calculator - Calculate Your Legal Short-Stay in Europe
					

Schengen Calculator for Visa-Free visitors and holders of multiple entry visas valid for six months and with 90 days of permitted duration of stay.




					www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## colinm (Oct 10, 2022)

Check with your insurance company, not all cover EU without extra cover. It's 90 days off in 180 so basically you can do 90 days, then back home for 90, then back to EU for another 90, there's a online date checker someone will post.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 11, 2022)

As posted...
If you go for the full 90 on trip 1 say...
You have to wait another 90 (91?) before re-entering (90 in 180)
90 away then 90 home then 90 away should be ok.
It seems the day you leave and the day you return are both counted


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 13, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> No green card needed, 90 day calculator here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So taking some of my own medicine, the link I gave, I calculated my stays this year, and dont understand  the result. Anyone see where have I gone wrong please.




As I returned from my first trip more than 180 days ago (actually 182 days), why is it included in and thus reducing the number of days I have left.


----------



## colinm (Oct 13, 2022)

I've just copied your dates, then added in tomorrow till middle of december, and it seems to have reset giving you another batch of days.
p.s. feeling a bit tired, but as a guess the last column 'Last day to stay', might be the reset date from which you can start another 90 days.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 15, 2022)

A Fun review here of a 90/180 calculators that work or not


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 16, 2022)

My head hurts! 

Please can we go back to how it was before?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 16, 2022)

Whilst over in Johnny Foreigner land recently i spoke to a Brit who claimed to have been over there ( France ) since before Easter      

His attitude was   ............................................ it`s up to them to catch me .................................   he could also have been making it up / talking bollocks though


----------



## alcam (Oct 16, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Whilst over in Johnny Foreigner land recently i spoke to a Brit who claimed to have been over there ( France ) since before Easter
> 
> His attitude was   ............................................ it`s up to them to catch me .................................   he could also have been making it up / talking bollocks though


You think he was French ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 16, 2022)

alcam said:


> You think he was French ?



Pretty sure he wasn`t because i could understand what he said


----------



## RSD7a (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm with comfort insurance and they wanted me to have a green card this Sept. (It was white!)


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 16, 2022)

Important thing is that your insurance contract applies whilst driving abroad which you need your insurer to confirm. Green card was only ever issued as evidence that the 
Insurance contract did apply. It was said to be instantly recognised by foreign police forces.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 16, 2022)

big al said:


> Hi troops we are off to France in February for three months do you need a green card for your  insurance? olso can you  go back again after you have been there for 90days in the same year? Thank you.


Not all insurance policies cover 90 days in Europe. Only your insurer can give you the answer to your question.


----------

